# Forget Paris. Forget London.



## Funny (Nov 30, 2013)

Not all of Haydn's symphonies may be "great" symphonies, but at least half of them are. And those that aren't are still very good. Yet whenever it's time for symphony recommendations from our esteemed panel of Haydn aficionados it seems like he wrote nothing but Paris and London. Those are fine symphonies, of course, but they unfairly overshadow scores of others just as fine in different ways. So what are your top 2 or 3 Haydn Symphonies *other than* Paris (82-87) or London (93-104), and why?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Funny said:


> Not all of Haydn's symphonies may be "great" symphonies, but at least half of them are. And those that aren't are still very good.


I've said it before, but that's never stopped me! No matter where you dip your toe in Haydn's symphonies, quartets, sonatas, or trios...it's always better than you expect.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

There are many early symphonies that show the young master at the height of his imagination. I would love to have been there at the first performance to see how these works were first performed and received by his employer who commissioned it. Even this one, the first movement has a sense of freshness and energy that so characterizes the mood of the great 18th century.






My other favorite is the famous "Horn signal", where all four horns go wild in pure tone and harmony. Amazing stuff!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Also the Imperial symphony has a mood of grandness about it that captures to ruling power of his master who commissioned it. I can imagine his employer dressed up walking down a set of fancy stairs and Haydn bowing down to him, "My master, your new symphony is ready, the most modern and up to date in style to this point".


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I was recently impressed by his 39th symphony, and I also like Haydn's Symphony No. 8 _Le soir_.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

I've always preferred the Sturm und Drang to the Paris and London ones. 26, 38, 39, 45, 48, 51, 59 and 60 are among my favorites.


----------



## Funny (Nov 30, 2013)

Sure, but... no 46? I see that as one of his all-time masterpieces.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Funny said:


> Sure, but... no 46? I see that as one of his all-time masterpieces.


Totally forgot about that one.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I love all of Haydn's symphonies that I've heard and that's a lotta them .


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

#80 in D minor. :tiphat:


----------



## Aecio (Jul 27, 2012)

#22, the Philosopher, specially for its deeply surprising Adagio on opening. 
Every time I listen to it I feel that I'm inside the piercing mind of a wise person trying to make sense of this world.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

There are too many for me to know very well, but a favorite of mine is the Symphony No. 73 in D major, "La chasse." It's rollicking good fun, makes masterful use of unexpected silences, and (spoiler alert) the fox seems to get away at the end.


----------



## Funny (Nov 30, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> #80 in D minor. :tiphat:


Yeah, I've gone on at length about that one before and won't regurgitate it here, but certainly one that deserves to be heard much more widely!


----------



## Funny (Nov 30, 2013)

Aecio said:


> #22, the Philosopher, specially for its deeply surprising Adagio on opening.
> Every time I listen to it I feel that I'm inside the piercing mind of a wise person trying to make sense of this world.


That movement is hard not to like. Many folks believe it's the early symphony movement Haydn mentioned to Griesinger as "a conversation between God and a sinner." It does kind of sound like that, but someone on the Web whose page I can't find at the moment made a good case that it is more likely the second movement of Symphony 28, which is also gorgeous but has a stronger contrast between the two "voices" in the conversation. #28 also has a great, fun first movement driven by aggressive hemiola.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Funny said:


> So what are your top 2 or 3 Haydn Symphonies *other than* Paris (82-87) or London (93-104), and why?


Well ... I favor 1-10 and 10-20 ... 58-65 ... and 88-92 ... and 55-57 ... 34-54 ... 21-25 ... 66-81 ... and 26-33 .... And if I could I would mention 82-87 and 93-104, but the o.poster has prohibited those.

So ... why? Well ... because they're Haydn symphonies. That's why.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I agree with much that has been posted above, there are just so many great symphonies and my favourite keeps changing, but it's currently 104. 
Trouble is next week it might be those wonderful early numbers 6,7 or 8
Could be No 22 though, but the great thing, he wrote so many and I will not have to only live with a few


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I am not a fan of Hayden, However his Farewell symphony is good. Don't let the door hit you in the butt on the way out.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The Sturm und Drang ones - especially nos. 26 and 44.


----------

